
Google Cloud CEO: Istio is going to a foundation - normanjoyner
https://www.protocol.com/google-cloud-kurian-istio-foundation
======
streetcat1
Good news.

Probably currently see some loss of adaption due to this delay.

I just wonder why not CNCF from the get go.

